# Copyright Strike (ISP/Comcast)



## pokemoner2500 (Aug 13, 2015)

So today (or yesterday) I got a copyright notice from Comcast saying they detected me downloading copyrighted content. Now in the 3-4 years of downloading stuff (music movies etc) I have never seen this and at first thought it was a scam. I looked into it more confirming it was real and wondering if anyone else has seen this and what should I do (if I need to) What the notice looked like is below.







EDIT: Since I didn't mention it the last things I've downloaded were Attack On Titan (but I left it on 5% as I realized I could stream it, Scream TV Show (e7) and Big Hero 6 (but that was a few days before the strike and I had previously downloaded it with no issue)


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 13, 2015)

I guess I would ask how they would know you were downloading something illegally? The first tip off might be large filesizes and a big drain on your local ISP. Second might be them looking at what site you are getting your stuff from... but there are big files that are completely legal to torrent... I am curious.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 13, 2015)

I hear what they do is they spy on popular torrents by checking the peers who are connected.
So one surefire way to avoid this would be to use a VPN to torrent, but that tends to be slow.
I don't think you need to do anything for now, but if it keeps happening they might fine you, slow down your internet connection or some other bullshit like that. I'm glad this shit doesn't happen where I live


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 13, 2015)

You dont need to do anything, just stop pirating movies and music off of torrent, invest in an vpn
This is your first strike so 2 more and your internet will be downgraded to sub 56k


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 13, 2015)

Yeah like they say invest in a good vpn. I mean I really need to if I had the money but its really worth it


----------



## pokemoner2500 (Aug 13, 2015)

Bortz said:


> I guess I would ask how they would know you were downloading something illegally? The first tip off might be large filesizes and a big drain on your local ISP. Second might be them looking at what site you are getting your stuff from... but there are big files that are completely legal to torrent... I am curious.


I doubt I'm aloud to say where I get files but I've downloaded 50+ gig files with no issue. I'm surprised I got this now after all these years.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 13, 2015)

pokemoner2500 said:


> I doubt I'm aloud to say where I get files but I've downloaded 50+ gig files with no issue. I'm surprised I got this now after all these years.


That's why I am curious why now and how?


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm 4 strikes in, but I download illegally all the time. Interestingly enough, some of the strikes were for Tom Cruise movies. Jack Reacher and Oblivion, also Hansel & Gretel Witch Hunters, The Hobbit 3 and Water Diviner. Yet I've gotten away with downloading 50 Shades of Grey and some other mainstream films. I've been downloading more non-mainstream, b-movie trash though lately. My ISP is Verizon by the way. For the most part, I just ignore it, I don't think I'll reach the maximum of 6 strikes.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 13, 2015)

Bortz said:


> That's why I am curious why now and how?


All it takes is one time for the aholes to bitch and it happened to be now. It's truly awesome they spend the money in this witch hunt instead of improving service to the customers or volunteering to help the community


----------



## pokemoner2500 (Aug 13, 2015)

RustInPeace said:


> I'm 4 strikes in, but I download illegally all the time. Interestingly enough, some of the strikes were for Tom Cruise movies. Jack Reacher and Oblivion, also Hansel & Gretel Witch Hunters, The Hobbit 3 and Water Diviner. Yet I've gotten away with downloading 50 Shades of Grey and some other mainstream films. I've been downloading more non-mainstream, b-movie trash though lately. My ISP is Verizon by the way. For the most part, I just ignore it, I don't think I'll reach the maximum of 6 strikes.


I've downloaded a few of those you mentioned and that was a while ago.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 13, 2015)

I've dont do much more now that Hulu and other sites make it easy to get my tv and movies. PS+ and PSN makes it easy to buy games at competive prices. I only download some 3DS roms, but now the biggest offender I do are Audio books. I have always wondered if my ISP is too slow or just doesn't care what I do lol


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 13, 2015)

Bortz said:


> I've dont do much more now that Hulu and other sites make it easy to get my tv and movies. PS+ and PSN makes it easy to buy games at competive prices. I only download some 3DS roms, but now the biggest offender I do are Audio books. I have always wondered if my ISP is too slow or just doesn't care what I do lol


Same here I do audio files (mainly indie rap and old skool rap, books (mainly theology), roms(newest is DC) and occasionally a movie and never have had an issue


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 13, 2015)

RustInPeace said:


> I'm 4 strikes in, but I download illegally all the time. Interestingly enough, some of the strikes were for Tom Cruise movies. Jack Reacher and Oblivion, also Hansel & Gretel Witch Hunters, The Hobbit 3 and Water Diviner. Yet I've gotten away with downloading 50 Shades of Grey and some other mainstream films. I've been downloading more non-mainstream, b-movie trash though lately. My ISP is Verizon by the way. For the most part, I just ignore it, I don't think I'll reach the maximum of 6 strikes.


Eesh, US internet companies sure are rigid when it comes to downloading content but thankfully in UK/Portugal/Spain I've never come across this issue. The jerks have blocked some of the torrent websites but whatever, just bypass the fuckers and no big deal.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 13, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Eesh, US internet companies sure are rigid when it comes to downloading content but thankfully in UK/Portugal/Spain I've never come across this issue. The jerks have blocked some of the torrent websites but whatever, just bypass the fuckers and no big deal.


Issue is the RIAA and MPAA fuck it up by spending tons on lobbying so they get what they want


----------



## Selim873 (Aug 13, 2015)

pokemoner2500 said:


> So today (or yesterday) I got a copyright notice from Comcast saying they detected me downloading copyrighted content. Now in the 3-4 years of downloading stuff (music movies etc) I have never seen this and at first thought it was a scam. I looked into it more confirming it was real and wondering if anyone else has seen this and what should I do (if I need to) What the notice looked like is below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easy!  Show support by purchasing the music and films.    I've been pretty paranoid on the internet since a Child Pornography incident involving someone I went to High School with.  I know that's on a completely different level, but even before then, I feel like I'm watched anyway. Even though I've never done anything illegal online in the first place, that doesn't mean I'm not allowed to value my privacy.  I even research ways to back up my own games and bios to use with emulators because of copyright stuff like this.  Though I heard that Comcast is a bitch when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 13, 2015)

Selim873 said:


> Easy!  Show support by purchasing the music and films.    I've been pretty paranoid on the internet since a Child Pornography incident involving someone I went to High School with.  I know that's on a completely different level, but even before then, I feel like I'm watched anyway. Even though I've never done anything illegal online in the first place, that doesn't mean I'm not allowed to value my privacy.  I even research ways to back up my own games and bios to use with emulators because of copyright stuff like this.  Though I heard that Comcast is a bitch when it comes to this stuff.


But the ESA is trying to make even that illegal which sucks


----------



## Mazamin (Aug 13, 2015)

I live in Italy so no problem LOL
Just kidding


----------



## Vipera (Aug 13, 2015)

...why spending money for a VPN while for the same price you can listen an infinite number of music on Spotify or buy countless albums on sites like MP3Caprice? Oh right, le evil multinational companies.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 13, 2015)

If I remember you get three strikes then they report you, if your paranoid stop torrenting or get a VPN.


----------



## Selim873 (Aug 13, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> But the ESA is trying to make even that illegal which sucks



That's terrible.  I mean, my parents have been really on and off with different ISP's, starting with AOL Dial-Up, Time Warner Cable for a while, then Verizon DSL, back to Time Warner again.  They downgraded and I got my own ISP in the same house, so my parents use TWC 3down/1up while my brother and I use Frontier DSL 20down/2up, and I have the ability to move my connection when I buy a house in a few years.  I know my brother has torrented music before, I don't know how often though.  Never got any copyright notices.  Though I try to warn him about it while he uses my Frontier connection.  I don't need to get my ass ate up because it's under my name and I'm paying for it if something were to happen.


----------



## zer01717 (Aug 13, 2015)

I mainly use blogs that users post content to file hosting sites, and when that doesn't work there is always Usenet. I stopped using torrents years ago and switched to Usenet. Haven't had any issues.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 13, 2015)

Selim873 said:


> That's terrible.  I mean, my parents have been really on and off with different ISP's, starting with AOL Dial-Up, Time Warner Cable for a while, then Verizon DSL, back to Time Warner again.  They downgraded and I got my own ISP in the same house, so my parents use TWC 3down/1up while my brother and I use Frontier DSL 20down/2up, and I have the ability to move my connection when I buy a house in a few years.  I know my brother has torrented music before, I don't know how often though.  Never got any copyright notices.  Though I try to warn him about it while he uses my Frontier connection.  I don't need to get my ass ate up because it's under my name and I'm paying for it if something were to happen.


Depending on how much you pay most ISP's from my experience (ive asked techs who come to my house) turn a blind eye unless the content is extremly illegal CP,GOV DOC's,etc... I pay roughly 160 a month for internet phone and cable.


----------



## goober (Aug 13, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> But the ESA is trying to make even that illegal which sucks


Yep, so time to donate to the EFF again, they actually get stuff done and try to protect what's right.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 13, 2015)

zer01717 said:


> I mainly use blogs that users post content to file hosting sites, and when that doesn't work there is always Usenet. I stopped using torrents years ago and switched to Usenet. Haven't had any issues.


Usenet is nice but id rather be a leach and use XDCC and donate occasionally.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 13, 2015)

goober said:


> Yep, so time to donate to the EFF again, they actually get stuff done and try to protect what's right.


Really yep in on this country we are probably going to get the wife of the dude who signed the DMCA which is scary or a rw who is against online privacy also,  meaning either way we are screwed


----------



## Selim873 (Aug 13, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Depending on how much you pay most ISP's from my experience (ive asked techs who come to my house) turn a blind eye unless the content is extremly illegal CP,GOV DOC's,etc... I pay roughly 160 a month for internet phone and cable.



Yea I pay around $70 a month for just my internet alone.  I live in a square mile town in the middle of nowhere, where Time Warner pretty much owns the place, so decent speed that's not TWC is really expensive.  I got DSL since it works over the phone lines.  Cable is shared, so it bogs down if during peak times.  My DSL is always running unless one of the two lines start acting up.


----------



## endoverend (Aug 13, 2015)

Steps to avoid copyright strikes (I've been pirating for five years in the US with an 100mbps ISP with no VPN and never got any strikes):

a.) (IMPORTANT) Use private torrent sites. I'm not really allowed to mention any names of specific sites, so this may get a bit complicated. Basically, any site that doesn't require an account to download and an invite from a current member to join is a public site, which are monitored way more by ISPs. You can join certain unnamed forums which, after creating a simple introduction, will allow you to request invites to private sites, which have numerous benefits including anonymity, faster speeds, very few unseeded torrents, and strong communities, among other things. However you will often have a seeding requirement, which is in place in order to maintain fast speeds.

b.) If you insist in using public sites, never seed the torrents. Torrents are seeding if they are still in your torrent client after they have finished downloading. Seeding is uploading the torrent to other people who are currently downloading, and for whatever reason it is more noticed by ISPs and is a much more serious legal offense. Delete the torrent as soon as it finishes downloading.

c.) Don't torrent. These days you can get streaming services from cheap to free which can get you plenty of books, movies, tv shows, and songs. Personally I both torrent and buy streaming services.

d.) (Optional) Buy a VPN. I don't pay for a VPN myself, mainly because a VPN that will both keep your speeds at the same level and allow you to torrent is expensive, but it is guaranteed to reduce copyright strikes. Think of this as a nuclear option.

e.) Steer away from very popular torrents. Things like early movie leaks and very new movies or TV shows (e.g. Game of Thrones or the Sony Pictures leaks) are heavily monitored by the MPAA. You can be hugely fined for downloading these releases. If you absolutely need a very recent movie or episode try to download a less popular rip.

f.) Use Usenet. It's expensive, but it's a safe alternative to bittorrenting and isn't monitored by most if not all ISPs. It uses a different protocol than bittorrent and often has very early releases and fast speeds.

Anyway, I hope this helped. Be careful out there.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 13, 2015)

endoverend said:


> Steps to avoid copyright strikes (I've been pirating for five years in the US with an 100mbps ISP with no VPN and never got any strikes):
> 
> a.) (IMPORTANT) Use private torrent sites. I'm not really allowed to mention any names of specific sites, so this may get a bit complicated. Basically, any site that doesn't require an account to download and an invite from a current member to join is a public site, which are monitored way more by ISPs. One name I can mention is a site which can get you invites to private sites: http://www.torrent-invites.com After creating a simple introduction this site will allow you to request invites to private sites, which have numerous benefits including anonymity, faster speeds, very few unseeded torrents, and strong communities, among other things. However you will often have a seeding requirement, which is in place in order to maintain fast speeds.
> 
> ...


You mean like demonoid and XDCC?


----------



## hundshamer (Aug 13, 2015)

If you still want torrents, go to private trackers. Also disable DHT. It can pull torrents from public sources. Some of the public sources are watched and you get flagged and warned.


----------



## amoulton (Aug 13, 2015)

e. +1 I torrent a lot of things, but the only things i've been pinged on are mainstream titles. South Park, Die Hard, Family Guy... I'm four strikes in personally.


----------



## endoverend (Aug 13, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> You mean like demonoid and XDCC?


XDCC isn't really bittorrent at all, and is still public. Demonoid is on the very tip of the private iceberg, and is marginally better than public sites. Again, it doesn't require invites so it's not really private. I can't mention specific site names, but browse the forum I linked to see examples.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 13, 2015)

hundshamer said:


> If you still want torrents, go to private trackers. Also disable DHT. It can pull torrents from public sources. Some of the public sources are watched and you get flagged and warned.


Aren't private ones also watched?


----------



## endoverend (Aug 13, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Aren't private ones also watched?


No, not really.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 13, 2015)

endoverend said:


> No, not really.


I just was wondering because if they were really safe from claims then why don't the holes at the RIAA send infomats or whatever?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Al so don't most good invites need voucher members to get you in?


----------



## hundshamer (Aug 13, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Aren't private ones also watched?


Not really. When you enable DHT it allows you to pull info from the public places that are watched.

This is why most private trackers want you to turn it off.


----------



## endoverend (Aug 13, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> I just was wondering because if they were really safe from claims then why don't the holes at the RIAA send infomats or whatever?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Al so don't most good invites need voucher members to get you in?


RIAA doesn't care because of how minor the amount of people use those sites is. Most of the time the RIAA isn't even aware of their existence. Yes, most good trackers need invites.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hundshamer said:


> Not really. When you enable DHT it allows you to pull info from the public places that are watched.


Not only that, but using DHT is considered cheating on private sites.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 13, 2015)

endoverend said:


> RIAA doesn't care because of how minor the amount of people use those sites is. Most of the time the RIAA isn't even aware of their existence. Yes, most good trackers need invites.


OK I used to be a part of a forum that was a link shares (it was quasi private and very low key ) but it was not over torrents but a host.
So thanks for everything


----------



## osm70 (Aug 13, 2015)

I am so glad to be in the Czech Republic. (I never thought I will say that.)
Our ISPs don't care what we do online. When we connected to the internet for the first time, they even helped us set up torrent client.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 13, 2015)

osm70 said:


> I am so glad to be in the Czech Republic. (I never thought I will say that.)
> Our ISPs don't care what we do online. When we connected to the internet for the first time, they even helped us set up torrent client.


Well in the ex ussr states they are more flexible regarding copyrights but I really do wish I lived in Russia


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 13, 2015)

This happens all the time in Germany when you use torrents and they fine you in a very horrible and immediate way. Scary.
My high speed solution is XDCC. But it is hard to find many things (I miss bakabt).


----------



## tony_2018 (Aug 13, 2015)

I heard a friend of a friend also got a letter from there broadband provider.  Looks like they are coming, quietly coming. I've only used torrents rarely, my go to for content was newsgroups, IRC was waaayy back in the day.


----------



## zero_g_monkey (Aug 13, 2015)

When you are downloading movies or music via the torrent system, you are just asking for trouble. I've hung around the darker regions of the internet for years and never got a warning. You have to be extremely smart about it. If you really must pirate, why not do ripping from video rentals? I'm guessing what got you pegged was Big Hero 6 (which really is worth buying since it is probably the best movie from Disney in a long time). It could have been AoT also since that is a pretty popular show. I will say to absolutely avoid those old P2P programs like Limewire and etc. I spend more time fixing people's pc that use those than I do for something I would prefer to do like hardware failure.

I say to stop downloading for a few months and hope they loose interest in you. If you have to start back, like many have said, use private trackers. I know sometimes you can't find that obscure item on them and your only option is the big public site. Yep. That is my two cents as best as I can put it without using stuff that are against the rules.



Spoiler



Just for the record. I don't torrent stuff much anymore and have been trying to get old sites I used to delete my accounts. Stuff really is a lot easier to own these days and streaming is really nice.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 13, 2015)

Vipera said:


> ...why spending money for a VPN while for the same price you can listen an infinite number of music on Spotify or buy countless albums on sites like MP3Caprice? Oh right, le evil multinational companies.


Spotify or whatever don't necessarily have the music one would want to listen to.

Is Shunsuke Kikuchi tunes avail on Spotify? Very unlikely.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 13, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Spotify or whatever don't necessarily have the music one would want to listen to.
> 
> Is Shunsuke Kikuchi tunes avail on Spotify? Very unlikely.


I agree as an indie Rap fan most of what I wanted to listen to is not on there


----------



## Plstic (Aug 13, 2015)

I'd recommend renting a seedbox and getting into several private trackers.


----------



## zoogie (Aug 13, 2015)

Has anyone here ever got a copyright strike for a Nintendo game?

It doesn't seem like they go after Nintendo games or file lockers for that matter.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 13, 2015)

zoogie said:


> Has anyone here ever got a copyright strike for a Nintendo game?
> 
> It doesn't seem like they go after Nintendo games or file lockers for that matter.


No but Nintendo did send a C&D to a website a while back


----------



## TheToaster (Aug 13, 2015)

Use a no-log VPN like TunnelBear if you ever need to download a Torrent

EDIT: ^The person in the video is NOT me


----------



## nastys (Aug 13, 2015)

pokemoner2500 said:


>


It doesn't say anything about downloading, so it means that if you stop using torrents, they won't even know.
There are alternatives to torrents, like Spotify or YouTube Video and Audio Downloader for music and a lot of websites for movies.
If you really need a torrent, there are services that download it for you, or use a VPN.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 13, 2015)

nastys said:


> It doesn't say anything about downloading, so it means that if you stop using torrents, they won't even know.
> There are alternatives to torrents, like Spotify or YouTube Video and Audio Downloader for music and a lot of websites for movies.
> If you really need a torrent, there are services that download it for you, or use a VPN.


Yep there are a ton of sites to watch and stream stuff at and with ad blocker they aren't too bad but still some of us might want it for offline


----------



## nastys (Aug 13, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Yep there are a ton of sites to watch and stream stuff at and with ad blocker they aren't too bad but still some of us might want it for offline


Video DownloadHelper
or
JDownloader 2


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 13, 2015)

nastys said:


> Video DownloadHelper
> or
> JDownloader 2


I know I use those things but still some people rather would use torrents but personally I just use YouTube downloaders as that a good place for music


----------



## Vipera (Aug 13, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Spotify or whatever don't necessarily have the music one would want to listen to.
> 
> Is Shunsuke Kikuchi tunes avail on Spotify? Very unlikely.


I doubt Comcast gives any fuck about weeaboo music.


----------



## Megaben99 (Aug 13, 2015)

The "content owners" know you are downloading the files because they connect to computers to upload them. As soon as you start sharing a file [even just your 5% of it] the computers connecting you know you are also downloading or have downloaded the file.

Private trackers offer more protection than a public one. You can also use a proxy like BTGuard that masks your IP from being shared.  Basically you connect to the proxy, the proxy connects to the file. A seed box is your other option where a remote computer connects to the torrents, and then you download the file from your seedbox.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 13, 2015)

Megaben99 said:


> The "content owners" know you are downloading the files because they connect to computers to upload them. As soon as you start sharing a file [even just your 5% of it] the computers connecting you know you are also downloading or have downloaded the file.
> 
> Private trackers offer more protection than a public one. You can also use a proxy like BTGuard that masks your IP from being shared.  Basically you connect to the proxy, the proxy connects to the file. A seed box is your other option where a remote computer connects to the torrents, and then you download the file from your seedbox.


Speaking of which can't a raspberry pi be used as one?


----------



## tony_2018 (Aug 13, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Spotify or whatever don't necessarily have the music one would want to listen to.
> 
> Is Shunsuke Kikuchi tunes avail on Spotify? Very unlikely.



I feel you, there are korean and japanese songs that cannot be found on either pandora/spotify, I download them from youtube videos.  Works out great.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 13, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I feel you, there are korean and japanese songs that cannot be found on either pandora/spotify, I download them from youtube videos.  Works out great.


But the quality?
I want my 192KHz 24bit master rip weeaboo FLACs!

/musicweeaboosnob
/oxymoron


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 13, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> But the quality?
> I want my 192KHz 24bit master rip weeaboo FLACs!
> 
> /musicweeaboosnob
> /oxymoron


Some of them probably allow flacs


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2015)

The only time me or anyone in my immediate family has gotten a notification from our ISP about torrenting junk was when my dad's torrent client began to seed something when it was done downloading, even though it was set to stop seeding immediately/not seed at all. It was left seeding for a day or two and then we got a letter from Telus.
We haven't gotten a warning and/or copyright strike ever since, because we've never again had the issue of a torrent client seeding even when it's set to stop immediately after it's done downloading.


----------



## nastys (Aug 13, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> The only time me or anyone in my immediate family has gotten a notification from our ISP about torrenting junk was when my dad's torrent client began to seed something when it was done downloading, even though it was set to stop seeding immediately/not seed at all. It was left seeding for a day or two and then we got a letter from Telus.
> We haven't gotten a warning and/or copyright strike ever since, because we've never again had the issue of a torrent client seeding even when it's set to stop immediately after it's done downloading.


Torrent clients seed even while downloading...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2015)

nastys said:


> Torrent clients seed even while downloading...


Yeah, but what I mean is that they stop when they're done downloading.
IDK man I'm super tired lmao


----------



## TheCasketMan (Aug 13, 2015)

Use a VPN.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 13, 2015)

Also as a question 
To people with Verizon ,
When you get a notification on this is it from use is cellular data or fios?


----------



## Megaben99 (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes, but you can reduce you upload speed to something like 1 kb/s.  I think Tomato's point is that its not connecting to a 'bad' hosted file -- it's once you are sharing yourself [even sharing while still downloading as you mention!] that a content owner's computer will connect to yours and note your IP.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 13, 2015)

TheCasketMan said:


> Use a VPN.


How to protect from stds? Use a condom =For to protect from Comcast? Use a vpn


----------



## nastys (Aug 13, 2015)

Megaben99 said:


> Yes, but you can reduce you upload speed to something like 1 kb/s.  I think Tomato's point is that its not connecting to a 'bad' hosted file -- it's once you are sharing yourself [even sharing while still downloading as you mention!] that a content owner's computer will connect to yours and note your IP.


Even at 1 kb/s, you're seeding...
That's how P2P works.
The only workaround is using a VPN or something to hide your real IP.


----------



## Megaben99 (Aug 13, 2015)

nastys said:


> Even at 1 kb/s, you're seeding...
> That's how P2P works.
> The only workaround is using a VPN or something to hide your real IP.


Oh for sure - cutting your speed isn't 100%, but if you are not savvy or willing to mask your IP, you can at least limit how 'attractive' your copy of the file is. Not many connections will hook up at 1 kb/s, and ending the torrent after downloaded means it isn't connected any more.  Both, of course, defeat the purpose of sharing.

I've been happy with BTGuard, but I'm curious about Bear Tunnel now -- I haven't used a VPN, only seed boxes in the past and BTGuard now.


----------

